# Capsule, BRAVO, Manometry, Impedance....reading only



## llhogeland (Feb 8, 2017)

I am getting conflicting information on how to bill the *reading only* on Capsule(91110), BRAVO(91035), Manometry(91010), Impedance(91037).  I know that when we are doing the reading only, I bill the appropriate code with a 26 modifier.  However, what are your place of service and date.  Some sources say you bill them as POS 11 with the actual reading date.  Others say you bill them the same place of service as where they were placed and use the placement DOS.   Please advise!


----------



## lcmichaud (Feb 8, 2017)

When you are billing for the reading only, you bill on the date that they are read and you do use the place of service 11.

Lola Michaud, CPC, CGIC, CPB


----------



## Jenannurb (May 18, 2017)

I have begun working in an office where we do these.
I was told to use outpatient for place of service because we dont place them here, they are placed at the OP center at the hospital.


----------



## GastroGal (May 18, 2017)

The dos should be date the physician did the interpretation (read) and place of service would be where the procedure was done.


----------

